# Mail ne marche plus avec Numéricable : par quoi le remplacer



## shub2 (3 Novembre 2011)

Suite à un crash de mon serveur _numericable_ le premier Novembre, *Mail* ne marche plus ni sur PowerBook Mac ni sur PowerG4Mac.

Lorsque j'appelle la hotline, évidemment ils rejettent toute implication et disent que c'est mon logiciel Mail qui dysfonctionne et que je dois contacter Apple. Étonnant car _Mail_ a toujours bien marché et le paramétrage est correct mais le serveur pop.noos.fr est inaccessible depuis mes Macs. Rien à faire ...
Mon vendeur de PowerBook me dit que c'est un problème récurrent chez les serveurs, tous les serveurs, que ce soit numericable, AOL, etc. Donc je recherche un autre logiciel de messagerie: Eudora paraissait pas mal mais ils n'ont pas développé la version Lion encore.
Merci


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Novembre 2011)

Dans la mesure où Mail relève le courrier de la plupart des utilisateurs, il y a des chances que ton problème vienne de numericable/noos et/ou de tes paramétrages, non?
Tu peux relever tes courrier sur un autres appareil avec les mêmes paramétrages ?


----------



## shub2 (3 Novembre 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Dans la mesure où Mail relève le courrier de la plupart des utilisateurs, il y a des chances que ton problème vienne de numericable/noos et/ou de tes paramétrages, non?
> Tu peux relever tes courrier sur un autres appareil avec les mêmes paramétrages ?




Hé non j'ai essayé sur PowerBook Mac et PowerMac G4 (acheté en 2000) et rien à faire.

Ils sont pas sympas chez *noos/numericable*.

Quand on insiste pour les persuader via la hotline que le problème vient de chez eux et pas d'Apple et ses logiciels comme Mail, vous savez ce qu'ils font ?

Ils envoient un signal de réinitialisation du modem ADSL à distance (ils peuvent faire cela chez noos de chez eux) ce qui a pour effet de couper:

1) le téléphone (et donc la conversation, ils pourraient raccrocher tout simplement, mais non les grands moyens!!)
2) Internet
3) la WiFi

Il faut tout réinitialiser, rentrer le code WiFi à 36 chiffres qui se trouve derrière le boitier ADSL écrit en minuscule, refaire des test réseaux etc. 

Maintenant je les appelle du portable.


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Novembre 2011)

Essaye thunderbird.
S'il ne fonctionne pas non plus, c'est que c'est bien ces guignols de numericable qui te posent problème...
Ton portable, c'est un smartphone ? Il relève les mails ?


----------



## shub2 (3 Novembre 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Essaye thunderbird.
> S'il ne fonctionne pas non plus, c'est que c'est bien ces guignols de numericable qui te posent problème...
> Ton portable, c'est un smartphone ? Il relève les mails ?



Merci je connaissais pas. 

Ce logiciel a l'air bien mais il plante -ou échoue- à l'ouverture du compte à peu près toujours au même endroit, c-a-d au moment de la vérification du mot de passe.
J'ai le même problème en lançant la commande _ftp mapage.noos.fr_ sous Terminal, je rentre mon identifiant et ça passe puis ça échoue au moment du MDP.

On dirait bien que ça vient de chez eux non ?

 Je suis sûr du MDP , il y a un compte client sur *noos/numericable* où l'on peut vérifier son MDP...


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Novembre 2011)

shub2 a dit:


> On dirait bien que ça vient de chez eux non ?



Probablement... 
Ceci dit, tu n'as pas un truc qui filtre les communications sortantes, genre LittleSnitch, par hasard ?


----------



## shub2 (3 Novembre 2011)

De toute façon, dans les règles, _little snitch_ accepte toute transmission en provenance de Mail, Safari et tous ces logiciels... Pour être vraiment sûr je l'ai déconnecté et n'ai pas de firewall.

De toute façon *Thunderbird* et la commande $ftp mapage.noos.fr sous Terminal ne reconnaissent pas mon mot de passe, donc rien à voir je crois avec un filtre quelconque puisque ça se passe au moment de la négociation avec le serveur pop de Noos.
J'arrive à me connecter sur Webmail mais c'est un autre MDP, et là je peux lire mon courrier mais c'est embêtant car Mail relève le courrier tous les quarts d'heure et le signale.
Qu'est-ce qu'on peut faire dans ces cas-là ? Aller chez _noos/numericable_ avec le modem et le portable sous le bras et leur montrer chez eux ?

Vraiment je sais pas quoi faire d'autant que les problèmes sont apparus après un crash le premier Novembre du serveur chez Noos. En plus ils racontent n'importe quoi chez Noos, que c'est un problème du logiciel Mail d'Apple: jamais entendu parler de ça !!
C'est ce qu'on appelle un rejet de responsabilité: ils pourraient vérifier chez eux puisqu'ils ont mon MDP et mon login, et donc il suffit de se connecter avec un Mac ou un PC à mon compte et ils peuvent vérifier tout de suite ! Mais ça ils le font pas ...


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Novembre 2011)

C'est une des raisons pour lesquelles j'en suis parti. Ça et une facturation... fantaisite.
Enfin quand la fantaisie se reproduit un mois sur deux, ça porte à mon avis un autre nom.


----------



## shub2 (3 Novembre 2011)

Merci à tous de votre aide. Je me relie à la hotline de noos ils changent mon MDP et ça re-marche ...Ouf çar j'ai vraiment besoin de Mail pour mon travail.

Il paraît qu'il vaut mieux donner comme contact professionnel ou relationnel un compte en Gmail (Googgle), m'a dit la personne qui m'a vendu mon PowerBook. Chez eux ça tombe jamais en panne il paraît ...

Sinon il y a de bons serveurs, qui fonctionnent à mettons 90 % ?

Et encore merci de l'indication du logiciel de messagerie *Thunderbird* , ça me permet de réunir en un seul compte et une seule fenêtre tous mes comptes dispatchés un peu partout sur _hotmail_ et _live_ et que j'ai créés dans ma jeunesse tumultueuse !! Ça gagne pas mal de temps: comme quoi, il y a intérêt à fréquenter les forums, l'information pertinente se transmet beaucoup plus vite par les forums que par d'autres voies !


----------

